# Lieblings 5-Mann Instanz der alten Welt



## retschi (20. Mai 2010)

Hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wollt euch mal fragen was eure absolute lieblings 5-mann inni der alten wow welt ist?
Ich bin im forum ned auf solch einen tred gestoßen.
meine persönlichen hightlites waren: Brt (einfach göttliche instanz, nächtelang dort rumgekämpft und noch immer hab ich den letzten boss nu ned gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), natürlich alle Kloster teile, und burg schattenfang fand ich immer sehr stylisch und toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stimmt ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
retschi


ps: Straft mich mit folter und mord falls ich eine inni vergessen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (20. Mai 2010)

also mir hat scholo und strath sehr gefallen 
lieblings inze war allerdings DM/TM


----------



## Serephit (20. Mai 2010)

finde alles um den Schwarzfels super.


----------



## LordBowser (20. Mai 2010)

schwarzfels so goil!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2010)

Burg Schattenfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alleine vom Aufbau her, genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## retschi (20. Mai 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Burg Schattenfang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Meine Rede!


----------



## Gerti (20. Mai 2010)

BRD und Scholo/Strath. Finde ich alle sehr gelungen und kann mich da nicht wirklich entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicMonkey (20. Mai 2010)

mir gefällt das Kloster am besten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyAgent (20. Mai 2010)

Gaz klar für mich DM und direkt danach der Tempel von Atal'Hakkar ^^
gefiehlen und gefallen mir einfach noch am besten

Mfg. Bloody


----------



## retschi (20. Mai 2010)

wer ist so wahnsinnig und hat für gnom abgestimmt xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (20. Mai 2010)

Dm/Zf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am schlimmsten war Maurodon und alles Im Schwarzfels -.-


----------



## Progamer13332 (20. Mai 2010)

am liebsten mochte ich hdw, da haben sich immer die ganzen noobs verirrt und haben danach direkt die grp geleaved, weils ihnen zu schwer wurde....hach...das hat sich noch die spreu vom weizen getrennt^^


----------



## Yarvala (20. Mai 2010)

Kann es sein das du den Düsterbruch vergessen hast o.O Für mich eine der interessantesten Instanzen. Die Wichteljagd für den Schlüssel ist schon unterhaltsam. Oder das Ogerkostüm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach kommt alles rund um den Schwarzfels besonders Obere Spitze hat mir gefallen.

so far~


----------



## bloodstained (20. Mai 2010)

ganz klar-> DM
... war damals auch meine erste Ini und ich war sehr beeindruckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggropip (20. Mai 2010)

für mich ganz klar HDW


----------



## retschi (20. Mai 2010)

Yarvala schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du den Düsterbruch vergessen hast o.O Für mich eine der interessantesten Instanzen. Die Wichteljagd für den Schlüssel ist schon unterhaltsam. Oder das Ogerkostüm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



reiß mein herz aus der brust und iss es auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is schon dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (20. Mai 2010)

Maraudon sehr schöne lange Inni und mein Favorit

Das erste mal drinne und so eine langweilig öde Instanz gesehen und als ich dann an dem Wasserfall stand dacht ich nur wow....


----------



## Mäuserich (20. Mai 2010)

BSF hat sich von meiner absoluten Hass-Instanz zum Favoriten gewendet:

das erste mal war ich mit meiner Jägerin drin, damals noch mit 8 Meter Mindestdistanz um schiessen zu können... Das war ein Crux in den verwinkelten Gängen... Damals hab ich mir geschworen da NIE wieder rein zu gehen, obwohl mir der Stil gefiehl.

Dann zwang mit die Pala-Q-Reihe für die Lvl 20 Waffe in die Ini und ich durchkämpfte sich nochmals als Heiler und seit dem Liebe ich sie ^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. Mai 2010)

ich find dm am besten...nicht zu lang, nicht zu kurz, schwierigkeitsgrad stimmt auch (wenn man bedenkt dass es für allis die erste ini ist)
und ich find sie optisch auch top
meine absolute hass instanz is brd..viel zu lang und verwinkelt und man muss sterben um sie ganz clearen zu können


----------



## Nachtgnom (20. Mai 2010)

Genau der Tempel hatte was. Vor allem die eine Stelle wo es durch ein Loch im Boden tiiiiief runterging. Als ich mal mit der Gilde drin war meinte der Tank: "Da können wir runter springen". Gesagt getan. 5 Leute hüpfen runter. Plötzlich schlägt der erste unten auf und ist tot, gleich darauf alle anderen auch. Was haben wir gelacht im TS, wie die Lemminge sind wir da runter gesprungen. Und der Tank meinte immer noch, dass das früher wohl ging.^^


----------



## BlackLionZ (20. Mai 2010)

Schwarzfellstiefen ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (20. Mai 2010)

meine sind die HdW immer noch, sehr stimmige Atmosphäre & interessante Quests.


----------



## Annovella (20. Mai 2010)

Scholo und Strath fand ich immer schön.


----------



## zakuma (20. Mai 2010)

BRD (Blackrock deeps) oh man wie viel stunden hab ich da nur verbracht ^^


----------



## Serenas (20. Mai 2010)

Die Schwarzfelsspitze war immer mein persönlicher Renner,
Arena und mit Drakki gassi gehen war zu 60er Zeit einfach klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pliskin0207 (20. Mai 2010)

also am geilsten ist einfach das kloster so viel wie ich da rein bin ich würde heut auch noch leute durch ziehn (wenn ich noch spielen würde^^)
danach kommt dierekt hdw auch eine super ini tolle quest und ne geile story^^


----------



## WackoJacko (20. Mai 2010)

Also ich finde BRD LBRS und UBRS und STRAT so genial gemacht das Feeling das man da bekommt is unbezahlbar!

Dazu noch passende Musik im Hintergrund rundet das Gesamtbild ab.

Zu Lowlevelzeiten fand ich BSF und DM und Kloster geil^^


----------



## Osric (20. Mai 2010)

Schwarzfelsspitze (UBRS+LBRS) war zu Classic ein Schlachtzug (10er glaub ich) und für UBRS war es immer nervig jemanden zu finden, der den Schlüssel hatte.

 ZF hat damals Spass gemacht - u.a. weil man sein Mount benutzen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schiimon (20. Mai 2010)

Diremaul, Scholo, Strath und die BR's waren ursprünglich keine 5er Inis, deshalb ist diese Aufzählung leicht irreführend.


----------



## improwars (20. Mai 2010)

Sers Leute,

ich habe mal für DM gevotet, wobei ich ja sagen muss das mir drei sehr gut gefallen)

Neben Dm (freu mich ja auf Catac. wenns ne 85 gepimpte version gibt^^) mag ich sehr gerne noch Tempel von Atal'Hakkar und auch Maraudon hat mich letztenendes doch sehr beeindruckt, nachdem ich anfangs dachte omg hier gehst du nie wieder hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Best regards


----------



## Makamos (20. Mai 2010)

Ganz klar Uldaman und Zul'farakUldaman fand ich wegen dem Titanen zeug so cool und Zul'farak erstmal wegen er Waffe die ich nie fertig bekommen und TROLLINI


----------



## Poseidoom (20. Mai 2010)

Die Todesminen ist für mich mein Favorit, da die Instanz einfach nur genial aufgebaut ist.
Aber Burg Schattenfang folgt da dicht, da das auch so ein Karafeeling hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (20. Mai 2010)

Die Scholomance. Ich bin da nicht nur sehr oft reingegangen, da gab es noch dieses epische Gefühl, wenn man "Raus aus den Giftwolken" gebrüllt hat und manchmal gab es wegen Fearpulls auch schon Gemecker in den ersten fünf Minuten.

Jepp, Scholo war echt eine Herausforderung und ohne richtiges Pullen und CC hat man sie nicht einfach so bewältigt. Außerdem ist das Design Hammer.


----------



## RasDvaTri (20. Mai 2010)

Ich fand Scholomance immer ganz toll früher :-)


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (20. Mai 2010)

meiner meinung nach ganz klar bsf =)


----------



## sirspoof (20. Mai 2010)

Ich fand Schwarzfels Tiefen und Spitze echt geil....


----------



## Marcel1201 (20. Mai 2010)

Für mich ist das schöne Kloster die Nr.1


----------



## Dicun (20. Mai 2010)

Meiner einer hat schon immer die DM/TM sehr gemocht. Die ist sogar nett, wenn man die als 80er alleine rennt ^^


----------



## skyllo (20. Mai 2010)

BSF!! 
ich freu mich schon auf cata


----------



## Sengor (20. Mai 2010)

zul farrak definitiv. war da immer als pala tank da hat das treppenevent immer super spaß gemacht einfach rein zu springen und alles zu pullen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (20. Mai 2010)

DÜSTERBRUCH !!!! geht nichts drüber. Allein meine Hexerquest damals hat mich für immer an Düsterbruch gebunden


----------



## Brillenputztuch (20. Mai 2010)

BRT (Tiefschwarze Grotten)
nicht zu lang, nicht zu kurz. Nur der Weg zur ini (damals konnte man erst ab Lv. 40 reiten) war immer assi...


----------



## Nico-Desaster (20. Mai 2010)

Für mich war Zul Farrak einfach immer das größte auf die Instanz hab ich mich jedesmal wieder gefreut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe Trollinstanzen einfach und die Ini war abwechslungsreich und nicht zu zeitraubend hat mir immer sehr viel Spaß gemacht. ^___^


----------



## marascha (20. Mai 2010)

Also mir gefällt am besten Burg Schattenfang, wobei auch die Todesminen nicht schlecht sind.


----------



## Lloigorr (20. Mai 2010)

Ohne lang zu faseln: oculus!


----------



## FröööM (20. Mai 2010)

BSF : DD


----------



## nikosee (20. Mai 2010)

Lloigorr schrieb:


> Ohne lang zu faseln: oculus!



als ini in der alten welt?

also ich fand eigentlich fast alle instanzen schön...
wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste wahrscheinlich irgendwas im schwarzfels oder düsterbruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcel1201 (20. Mai 2010)

Lloigorr schrieb:


> Ohne lang zu faseln: oculus!



Du hättest vll mal das Thema lesen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boddakiller (20. Mai 2010)

ganz klar DM, wegen dem epischen feeling, als man damals das
erste mal überhaupt eine Instanz gemacht hat. Als es noch etwas besonderes war zu sagen hey, ich war heute in der ini bla bla weil ein anderer noch nie da drin war. Heute undenkbar. Direkt danach kommt Strath wegen dem speedrun und weil ich beim aller ersten rum gleich meine D1 Set Hose bekommen hab =)


----------



## Shaila (20. Mai 2010)

Es gibt viele alte Instanzen die mir sehr gut gefallen und die mir wahrscheinlich ewig in Erinnerung bleiben. Das erste Mal Todesmienen, einfach genial. Zul'farrak der epische Treppenkampf und die Tempelerkundung im Tempel von Atal'Hakkar, mit der Opfergrube. Das waren immer Momente, in denen ich persönlich totalen Spaß hatte.


Doch die mit Abstand und bis heute unnerreichte beste 5 Mann Instanz ist für mich: Schwarzfelstiefen. So groß, so gewaltig. So eine tolle Atmosphäre, überall verwinkelte Gänge, hinter jeder Ecke eine Gefahr, soviele verschiedene Gegner, mehrere Quests in der Instanz, eine Arena, mitten in einem Berg, die Ony Pre war da, man konnte sich Stunden in der Instanz aufhalten. Man konnte sich richtig verirren. Und dann auch noch ein Gasthaus mitten in einer Instanz. Dann noch so tolle Extras, wie dieser Biersüchtige Zwerg und dieser Sukkubus. Die Schwarzfelstiefen bleiben für mich die epischte Instanz, die es jemals gab und das wird wahrscheinlich auf Ewig so bleiben.


----------



## Topperharly (20. Mai 2010)

strat+scholo


----------



## Eboron (20. Mai 2010)

retschi schrieb:


> wer ist so wahnsinnig und hat für gnom abgestimmt xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haha dachte ich mir auch xD
Ka ob ich da mal alle Bosse gelegt, bzw. gefunden hab haha


----------



## Sysa (20. Mai 2010)

Leider kann man nur für eine Instanz voten, bei mir wären es auch mehrere ... 

Zul Farrak, ganz klar, nicht zu lang und toll gemacht, macht auch heute noch Spass (hab mich gestern mit meiner kleinen Priesterin durchziehen lassen, weil ich die Handschuhe haben wollte, und was kommt? Sang´thraze *und* Jang`thraze bei einem Run - und keiner kann sie nutzen, weil mich eine Schattenpriest gezogen hat, und meine kleine Kriegerin ist da soooooooo scharf hinterher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Schattenfang hat immer wieder was, und die Schwarzfelstiefen sind auch super ... Maraudon hat wunderschöne Ecken ... Stratholme und Scholomance haben eine tolle Story und superfeeling ... 

Ich könnte noch ein paar aufzählen, aber das sind so die Favoriten.


----------



## oosix (20. Mai 2010)

die Todesminen !
- guter Aufbau 
- mittlere laufzeit
- Genug Bosse 
-Abwechslungsreich 

vote 4 DM​


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Mai 2010)

03. Zul'Farrak
02. Burg Schattenfang
01. Stratholme




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SerpentSeal (20. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte(habe) UBRS ganz gerne (10 Instanz).
Leider kann man hier nicht zwischen den beiden unterscheiden.
LBRS fand ich persöhnlich nicht so toll.


----------



## retschi (20. Mai 2010)

Eboron schrieb:


> haha dachte ich mir auch xD
> Ka ob ich da mal alle Bosse gelegt, bzw. gefunden hab haha



ich hab wirklich nie alle gefunden xD
und ich hasse inzen wo tausende mobs rumrennen wo nur 10% davon elite sin -.-


----------



## LingLing85 (20. Mai 2010)

*Scholomance <3*


----------



## cortez338 (20. Mai 2010)

ALso BSF oder BRD aber kleine Frage muss man immer wieder so einen Thread aufmachen da gibt es doch schon 10000 Stück von


----------



## Legendary (20. Mai 2010)

Stratholme ftw!

Da geh ich heut noch zum Mount farmen rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag auch die düstere Atmosphäre und natürlich quasi die Ini in der Ini wenn man in den Bereich geht, wo die Menschen vom Scharlachroten Kloster hausen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Osric (20. Mai 2010)

Schiimon schrieb:


> Diremaul, Scholo, Strath und die BR's waren ursprünglich keine 5er Inis, deshalb ist diese Aufzählung leicht irreführend.



Glaub da irrst du dich ein wenig ... nur die Blackrockspitze (also Upper und Lower BRS) war frühe ne 10er Ini. DM/Scholo/Stratt sind schon immer nur 5er.


----------



## Vanilecornet (20. Mai 2010)

Ganz klar Gnomeregan hat sich imemr jeder verirrt oder vergessen alarm o bots zu killen udn die haben dann durch die ganze ini geschreit bis ca 100 mobs kamen bei endboss


----------



## mezo (20. Mai 2010)

deadmines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (20. Mai 2010)

Ich fand Zul'farrak ja immer schön... =)
man konnte ganz früher in Classic noch mit 10 Leuten durchrennen und danach war es immernoch eine Herausforderung... ^^


----------



## BlackSun84 (20. Mai 2010)

Auch wenn ich Stratholme durch WC 3 liebe, so ist mein Favorit Scholomance. Einfach eine schöne Instanz mit einer tollen Schlüsselvorquest. Außerdem musste ich als Hexenmeister dort immer wieder anderen Hexenmeistern bei der Mountquest helfen.


----------



## Mantra (20. Mai 2010)

Ich habe für "Deadmines" gestimmt. Das erste Erlebnis einer Instanz als Allianzler. Es war einfach episch, zu Anfang von Classic da rein zu gehen, kaum einer kannte die Instanz. "Was überhaupt ist eine Instanz ?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man wusste nicht genau was man in einer Instanz machen muss, dass die Gegner stärker sind als nomale, welche Rolle füllt man aus usw.

Dazu kommt dass ich diese Idee mit der "Scheune" wodurch man in das Versteck der Defias kommt, genial. Man war einfach geil in die Story eingebunden und das Ende der Story endet in den Deadmines. Da hat man sich noch die Quests durchgelesen und man wusste warum man dort unten ist.

Dazu hab ich das erste mal ein BLAUES Item gesehen, wie ich gestaunt hab und dazu direkt im ersten Run die Axt vom Schredder mit meinem kleinen
Zwergen-Warrior bekommen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fand die ersten mal zu Anfang Classic, einfach episch.

Aber auch die meisten anderen Classic Instanzen waren klasse.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Mai 2010)

Stratholme war episch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur bei meinem ersten mal haben wir zuerst den eingang nicht gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und dann haben wir diesen schalachroten bastion flügel geclearten als wir zurück wollten war der trash wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (20. Mai 2010)

1. Kloster
2. Stratholme
3. Zul Farrak


----------



## Reschmet (20. Mai 2010)

Platz 4: BRT, wobei ich gestehen muss, dass ich immer noch nicht die letzten Bosse gesehen habe..
Platz 3: Todesminen.. einfach weil es die erste Instanz war und ich das erste mal getankt habe.
Platz 2: Kloster, es war einfach geil die ini mit nen paar Freunden tagelang durchzurennen bis alle endlich die Teile hatten die sie haben wollten..
Aber auf Platz 1 ist unübertroffen Zul'Farrak. Ich liebe diese Instanz einfach.. war mit besagten Freunden wieder Tagelang in dieser Ini nur um das epische Schwert zu bekommen. Und ausgerechnet an meinem letzten Tag (bevor mein Account ausgelaufen ist), habe ich mit meinem Mage, anstatt mit meinem Krieger jemanden Zul'Farrak gezogen und es haben beide Schwerter gedroppt... Trotzdem Platz 1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brozan (20. Mai 2010)

@Osric
GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAnz früher konnte man auch nach strath und scholo auch zu 10 rein aber ncih lange wurde früh rausgepatcht^^

beste Instanz dire maul königsrun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und als zweitbeste natürlich brt

mfg


----------



## Galtara (20. Mai 2010)

Meine Wahl fällt eindeutig auf Burg Schattenfang. Ich kann nichtmal sagen, wieso das der Fall ist, aber ich liebe diese Instanz und bin wirklich sehr auf den Reroll davon gespannt. 

Grüße   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PumPam (20. Mai 2010)

meine lieblings instanz is aq 40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Todesritter ftw wenn ihr versteht was ih meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (20. Mai 2010)

Scholo! <3


----------



## Ragmo (20. Mai 2010)

strat ganz klar...
obwohl... könnte daran liegen, dass ich damals so oft drin war und etwas bestimmtes einfach nicht droppen wollte^^ (nicht das mount und auch nicht das schwert)
direkt dahinter scholo... 
btw... seh ich das falsch: scholo ist doch ne schule oder? und wir rennen da durch und machn was? schockiert mich grad O.o


----------



## Thori'dal (20. Mai 2010)

blackrock hat wahrscheinlich so schlecht abgeschnitten
weil keiner der neueren spieler den key hat^^


----------



## Junkfreak.94 (20. Mai 2010)

das was mir an den alten innis gefällt ist, dass man von dieser unübersichtlichkeit, größe und allgemeinem umafng geradezu überrollt wird! BR oder tempel sind da gute kandidaten aber vom style her gefallen mir die geißelversäuchten innis wie strat und ganz besonderes scholo am besten!


----------



## Alexsusnexus (20. Mai 2010)

ganz klarr brd


----------



## el'Pepe (20. Mai 2010)

Also meine absolute Lieblingsinstanz ist und bleibt der versunkene Tempel! :-)
In der Ini kommt irgendwie Stimmung auf ;-)


----------



## Casp (20. Mai 2010)

Mit dem Kloster verbinde ich zu viele Erinnerungen.


----------



## Sicktongue (20. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mal Scholomance angestrichen, einfach weil dort und damals noch echtes crowd control gefragt war. Ohne mindestens zwei CC's ging da nix. Am bequemsten war nen Schurke mit Sap und ein Sheep, aber das auch alles austauschbar gewesen mit Eisfalle oder Shakle. Damals bin ich mit meinem Hunter gezwungenermaßen SEHR oft rein. Die Dropraten waren noch nicht so wie heute das man 1-3 mal wo reingeht und das bekommt was man will. Ich glaube die Droprate für den Bogen den ich da wollte war unter 1% ^_^

Also denke schon das ich knapp 80-100 mal in dieser Instanz war. Genauso gerne war ich in ubrs/lbrs unterwegs.

Kloster ist hier natürlich auch noch zu nennen, mal ganz anders als die anderen Instanzen in einem "normalen Setting" fand ich relativ erfrischend nicht immer nur in düsteren Katakomben rumzulatschen.
Der viele gute Loot für alle Klassen der in den verschiedenen Teilen zu holen war, hat einen doch sehr sehr oft rein gehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samaraner (20. Mai 2010)

Todesminen war die allererste Instanz für mich, alleine deswegen hat sie einen Sonderplatz verdient. Aber die eindeutig beste Instanz ist Schwarzfelstiefen... Das ist keine Instanz, das ist ein instanzierstes Questgebiet für 5 Spieler =)
Die geradezu epische Questreihe rund um Windsor, 5 mal reinmüssen um endlich alle Quests zu haben (!)... BRT ist eindeutig eine ganz spezielle Instanz, und hat allein wegen der Größe den Titel als beste 5-Manninstanz verdient.


----------



## DaScAn (20. Mai 2010)

Ich finde noch immer das die Schwarzefekstiefen die Beste, Größte und Bossreichste Instanz der alten Welt ist.

Mann konnte nirgendwo anders mehr Erfahrungen in Sachen CC lernen.



Ansonsten unterstütze ich meinen Vorposter






Samaraner schrieb:


> Todesminen war die allererste Instanz für mich, alleine deswegen hat sie einen Sonderplatz verdient. Aber die eindeutig beste Instanz ist Schwarzfelstiefen... Das ist keine Instanz, das ist ein instanzierstes Questgebiet für 5 Spieler =)
> Die geradezu epische Questreihe rund um Windsor, 5 mal reinmüssen um endlich alle Quests zu haben (!)... BRT ist eindeutig eine ganz spezielle Instanz, und hat allein wegen der Größe den Titel als beste 5-Manninstanz verdient.


----------



## Masouk (20. Mai 2010)

The one and only: *Zul'Farrak*! Warum?
- Open Air
- das "Treppen"-Event
- die Quests
- die Pre-Quests um an den Gong-Schlegel zu kommen. Was für eine Rennerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für die Horde.


----------



## Kremlin (20. Mai 2010)

wie können soviele leute brd mögen? ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## steven9797 (20. Mai 2010)

Eindeutig Schwarzfelsstiefen ist die geilste ini.


----------



## zeltstricker94 (20. Mai 2010)

todesmienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (20. Mai 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> wie können soviele leute brd mögen? ist mir schleierhaft.



Geschmack ist Geschmack. In den Schwarzfelstiefen habe ich noch heute das Gefühl: Das hier ist etwas Gigantisches. Praktisch eine Stadt in einem riesigen Berg. Ein Meisterwerk. Es gibt so viele Wege in dieser Instanz und nicht einfach geradeaus und gerade aus und dann zur Abwechslung mal links. Nein, langweilig. Doch in BRD ist es so, dass man selbst die Wege finden muss, da fühlt sich das Ganze wie ein echtes Abenteuer an, weil jeder Weg tötlich sein könnte. Dann die ganzen bosse und jeder war irgendwie speziell. Dazu kommen dann noch die unzähligen Quests. Was habe ich für eine Zeit in BRD verbracht. Die Instanz hat einfach perfekt die Atmosphäre getroffen.

Heute kenne ich sie zwar in und auswendig, aber ich habe immernoch Respekt vor dieser Instanz, denn eine Gruppe die sich dort nicht auskannte/kennt, kann dort für eine lange Zeit festsitzen und das macht den Reiz aus.


----------



## retschi (20. Mai 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Stratholme ftw!
> 
> Da geh ich heut noch zum Mount farmen rein
> 
> ...




vor zirka einer woche endlich gedropt *stolzbin* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbo (20. Mai 2010)

Mir fehlt tdm


----------



## Kontext (20. Mai 2010)

Für mich sind das klar die Todesminen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mag Instanzen, die klar(er) strukturiert sind, man also beim Töten des Hauptgegners auch wirklich das Gefühl hat, die Instanz "durch zu haben". (Höhle des Wehklagens hat mich deswegen immer sehr verwirrt... ^_^)

Außerdem haben die Todesminen einen eigenen Song! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (20. Mai 2010)

Scholo dicht gefolgt von UBRS (upper blackrock spire=Schwarzfelsspitze ist aber keine 5Mann Ini sondern 10Mann btw)
Düsterbruch war auch einfach nur boah beim erstenmal.
Und dann Strath bzw Scarlet Monastry der Teil von Strath. 
Und insgesamt alle Inis mit einer guten Lore.


----------



## schuhbaka^^ (20. Mai 2010)

Die höhlen des wehklagens verwirrend und sehr schön


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (20. Mai 2010)

also welche instanzen für mich gar nicht gingen waren die düsterbruch teile total verwirrend dann noch die saudumme hexer epicmount quest bähh mag da nimma rein^^

Strath und Scholo FTW!!!


----------



## Soldus (20. Mai 2010)

Zul`Farrak natürlich! 
Ist offen und hell, und schön trollig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoschie69 (20. Mai 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Burg Schattenfang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






So siehts aus ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## retschi (20. Mai 2010)

Narbo schrieb:


> Mir fehlt tdm



öhm meinst du dm? also death mines? das "heißt" jetzt leida todesmienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elyt (20. Mai 2010)

Narbo schrieb:


> Mir fehlt tdm



Wenn du wirklich tdm gemeint hast, also Terasse der Magister, dann hast du wohl den Threadtitel falsch verstanden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (20. Mai 2010)

lool also in meiner gilde kenne ich niemanden dem tdm fehlt wenn der poster das wirklich meinte. Wenn net dann am besten net lesen^^


----------



## Mayestic (20. Mai 2010)

bsf und dm gefallen mir am "besten" aber das liegt wohl eher daran das es meine "ersten" waren. hdw ist auch noch nett. was ich nicht mag war hmmmm ^^ wie hieß das nochmal *peinlich* naja in feralas ^^ mondbruch oder sowas, gefolgt von prinzessin also maroudan und schwarzfelstiefen wegen ony-prequest kann ich auch nicht mehr sehn aber ansonsten wars cool im schwarzfels.


----------



## Pusillin (20. Mai 2010)

Tiefschwarze Grotte:
Unterwasserwelten und ein tolles Design, zudem die Hüpfplattformen am Anfang.
Mag einfach sachen wo man hüpfen muss, also auch nen bosschen Movement zeigt,
aber ohne Kampf halt^^

HdW: Wieder ne nette Sprungstelle.
Da mochte ich Blizz richtig, man hat das Gefühl in einer Welt zu sein,
die so ist wie sie ist, manchmal hart, aber fair.
Nicht wie heute, wo ich das Gefühl habe Blizzard macht es allen schön recht -
Niemand kann sich mehr verlaufen, runterfallen oder sonstwas.


----------



## DaScAn (20. Mai 2010)

Ich wünsch mir so gerne wieder eine So verwinkelte, so Questreiche, so lernintensive Instanz wie Blackrocktiefen.


----------



## m0rg0th (20. Mai 2010)

Mir gefallen alle Instanzen im Blackrock sehr gut - stundendlang durch BRD irren macht einfach Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber Zul'Farrak hat irgendwie auch was. Da finde ich vor allem die Treppe toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runenleser (20. Mai 2010)

schwanke zwischen zf und bsf^^ fand ich beide toll (auch wenn in bsf für mich nie was gutes gedropt ist xDD) find die stimmung in beiden gut und in zf wars ja immer das highlight wenn mal wieder einer zultraze den peitscher (weiß net mehr wie das geschrieben wurde oO) zusammengebastelt hat ^^


----------



## Narulein (20. Mai 2010)

Stratholme... Besonders den Atieshfutzi killen ... Das waren noch Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murelius (20. Mai 2010)

brd ist schon ziehmlich geil als classic ini aber kara ist die geilste ini die es gibt


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Doch die mit Abstand und bis heute unnerreichte beste 5 Mann Instanz ist für mich: Schwarzfelstiefen. So groß, so gewaltig. So eine tolle Atmosphäre, überall verwinkelte Gänge, hinter jeder Ecke eine Gefahr, soviele verschiedene Gegner, mehrere Quests in der Instanz, eine Arena, mitten in einem Berg, die Ony Pre war da, man konnte sich Stunden in der Instanz aufhalten. Man konnte sich richtig verirren. Und dann auch noch ein Gasthaus mitten in einer Instanz. Dann noch so tolle Extras, wie dieser Biersüchtige Zwerg und dieser Sukkubus. Die Schwarzfelstiefen bleiben für mich die epischte Instanz, die es jemals gab und das wird wahrscheinlich auf Ewig so bleiben.


So kann man das sicherlich sehen. Für mich war es aber so, dass ich nach 3 Stunden pausenlosem Zocken einfach mal ne Pause machen wollte, was leider fast unmöglich ist, ohne dass die Gruppe sich auflöst. Man konnte sich verirren, stimmt. Aber ob das so toll war, eine Stunde lang den richtigen Weg zu suchen? Und es gibt zwar 16 (?) Bosse, die sich aber kaum unterscheiden. Immer nur Tank&Spank. Einzig das Event mit den Kerzen ist etwas herausfordernd, wenn es außer einem selbst keiner kennt. Atmosphärisch sicher gelungen, aber nicht jeder hat stundenlang Zeit. Dazu kommt noch, dass man für den Imperator schon seine Level 56 haben sollte. Die ersten Bosse gingen aber auch mit 48 oder 49.


----------



## RedDevil96 (21. Mai 2010)

vote 4 DM ... war damals auch meine erste INI und hat mich mehr als alle anderen beeindruckt .. freu mich schon auf die 85 hero version :-D


----------



## djmayman (21. Mai 2010)

der 2. teil von hdw


----------



## Karpos89 (21. Mai 2010)

für mich ganz klar die brd. dicht gefolgt von ubrs, strath, scholo und zf. bei der schwarzfelsspitze fand ich den unteren teil ganz ok aber der obere war einfach noch geiler.


warum brd?

deswegen!



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Doch die mit Abstand und bis heute unnerreichte beste 5 Mann Instanz ist für mich: Schwarzfelstiefen. So groß, so gewaltig. So eine tolle Atmosphäre, überall verwinkelte Gänge, hinter jeder Ecke eine Gefahr, soviele verschiedene Gegner, mehrere Quests in der Instanz, eine Arena, mitten in einem Berg, die Ony Pre war da, man konnte sich Stunden in der Instanz aufhalten. Man konnte sich richtig verirren. Und dann auch noch ein Gasthaus mitten in einer Instanz. Dann noch so tolle Extras, wie dieser Biersüchtige Zwerg und dieser Sukkubus. Die Schwarzfelstiefen bleiben für mich die epischte Instanz, die es jemals gab und das wird wahrscheinlich auf Ewig so bleiben.


----------



## Düstermond (21. Mai 2010)

Ich find die Blackrocktiefen am Besten. Ich habe die stundenlangen Runs geliebt.
So eine schöne, riesige, verwinkelte, mit Quests vollgestopfte, damals sehr schwierige Instanz wünsch ich mir gerne nochmal her.


----------



## Kaostrasza (21. Mai 2010)

Definitiv Düsterbruch, die Atmosphäre is unvergleichlich, bin immer wieder gerne da ^-^


----------



## Mähne (21. Mai 2010)

Leider geht ja nur eine Stimme weswegen ich für Stratholme gestimmt habe, alleine der 45 Minuten Timerun für die T0,5 Questreihe war epic³. Danach folgen Burg Schattenfang für die tolle Atmosphäre und selbst heute noch ungewöhnlich enger Levelarchitektur und obere Blackrockspitze, imo sehr abwechslungsreich und der Kampf gegen den beschwörbaren T0,5 Questreihen-Endboss war so epic und hammerhart (schwer). Werd ich nie vergessen, was hab ich damals geschwitzt trotz Schattenresi-Pot+Einsatz von Schildwall+Letztes Gefecht.


----------



## Prothe (21. Mai 2010)

das überrascht mich jetzt, ich dacht der Versunkene Tempel ist weit vorne. 
Gnomeregan is eh keine Instanz, sondern ein Folterkeller für die Nerven.


----------



## RazZerrR (21. Mai 2010)

Zul Farrak... das hat aber persoenliche Gruende. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talgur (21. Mai 2010)

Besser wärs wenn man min. 2 Inzen ankreuzen kann ^^

meine Lieblingsinzen sind beide die im Schwarzfels und Stratholme, habe aber Schwarzfelsspitze angekreuzt da ich dort auch öfter reinkomm wenn ich Twinke und mehrere male mit meinen 80ern dort durchrenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Volun (21. Mai 2010)

Osric schrieb:


> Glaub da irrst du dich ein wenig ... nur die Blackrockspitze (also Upper und Lower BRS) war frühe ne 10er Ini. DM/Scholo/Stratt sind schon immer nur 5er.



soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war Blackrockspitze sogar für 15 Mann, Scholo / Strat für 10 und DM immer nur 5er. Bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher.
Oh man lang ists her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurzjil_ (21. Mai 2010)

Mir gefällt DM am meisten. War auch einer der ersten Instanzen die ich in WoW gespielt habe. Und dort Dropt es auch schöne Sachen.


----------



## Azhron (21. Mai 2010)

Kann mich nicht zwischen dem Flammenschlund un Zul'farrak entscheiden..

Ich weiss noch als ich angefangen hab mit WoW als Hordi und mit 13 rein bin.. den ganzen Tag lang die Ini durchfarmen bis der Dolch droppte.


----------



## Littletall (21. Mai 2010)

Ragmo schrieb:


> btw... seh ich das falsch: scholo ist doch ne schule oder? und wir rennen da durch und machn was? schockiert mich grad O.o




Hast du mal geguckt, was die in Scholo machen? Die praktizieren die schwärzeste Magie und haben sogar ihre eigenen Untoten dort. Die Hälfte von denen ist glaub ich, auch vom Kult der Verdammten.

Im RP-Forum hatte mal jemanad eine nette Sig:

Scholomance ist Hogwarts gone terribly wrong.


----------



## bloodstar (21. Mai 2010)

Zul'Farak

wunderbare ini, man konnte schön CC machen, es gab vielseitige Gegner, schön viele Pats und stellen zum whipen weil welche geaddet haben, gute Drops für jede Klasse, 20.000 Vorquests (Schlaghammer von Zul


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und das allerbeste: die Treppe! (welche man seit dem Globalen Ini Nerv einfach wegbomben kann -.-)


----------



## Suki2000 (21. Mai 2010)

Meine Lieblings Instanz ist LBRS/UBRS( UBRS war eher 10-15 Mann Raid ) Aber ich mochte dieses Lange verwinkelte laufen durch die Ini besonders da dort vom T0 Set Schultern u. Helm dropen. Hach ja du Guten alten Classic zeiten zu schön um wahr zu seinxD.


----------



## Novane (21. Mai 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> am liebsten mochte ich hdw, da haben sich immer die ganzen noobs verirrt und haben danach direkt die grp geleaved, weils ihnen zu schwer wurde....hach...das hat sich noch die spreu vom weizen getrennt^^



jaja ich zock seid 5 jahren wow und veirrre mich immer noch in hdw Oo
hdw is lustig aber die instance schafft mich^^ genauso wie brd (aber brd liebe ich über alles)
fands immer episch danach aufm thron zu sitzen^^ und jeder meiner twinks (und es sind VIELE^^) ist auf diesem thron gesessen und mitm screenshot verewigt^^


----------



## emptyage (21. Mai 2010)

BRD! 
Der Schwarzfels an und für sich hat so eine Atemberaubende Tiefe (auch alleine Storylinetechnisch gesehen)
Aber mir macht es heute immer noch spaß noobies diese Ini zu zeigen, so wie es früher
spaß gemacht hat sich da 8 stunden am stück durchzuwipen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long!
Empty


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (21. Mai 2010)

Ich fand gnomeregan geil.

DAS war mal ne total abgefahrene andere Ini.

Danach Schwarzfels. 

Kloster war nicht schlecht aber zu "brav"


----------



## nirvanager1 (21. Mai 2010)

Maraudon war mein Top-Favorit.
Abwechslungsreich, lang, viele bosse und extrem schön gemacht
Wasserfall usw war einfach nur wow!! Hab ich gleich paar screens gemacht


----------



## Tamîkus (21. Mai 2010)

sholo und DB beides sehr geile innis mit nem geilen design


----------



## Elenenedh (21. Mai 2010)

Ich bin Fan von Stratholme, weil die Instanz so ein düsteres Flair hat und mit beiden "Stadtteilen" so groß und abwechslungsreich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Mai 2010)

maraudon und brt waren gruselig, kloster wars beste weils schon damals angenehm kurz war


----------



## Kersyl (21. Mai 2010)

Hmm, Strat scholo und zul fand ich immer genial aber tempel is auch cool...DIe Instanzen bringen den flair den sie ausstrahlen wollen einfach perfekt rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber mein favo bleibt strat baron^^

Aber im allgemeinen machen mir ALLE classic inis auch heute noch spaß mit nem twink^^
aber wie gesagt strat = <3 für mich^^


----------



## tigerKater (21. Mai 2010)

Moin,

aufgrund meiner damaligen Hexe ganz klar "Scholomance"

Alles tobte frisch in der Scherbenwelt rum und man versuchte krampfhaft als Gildenloser eine Gruppe für die Hexer-Quest-Inis zu finden... (ebenso wie für den Düsterbruch)

Vom Aufbau her ganz klar: BSF (Kara-style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Shaila (21. Mai 2010)

Haben sich ja in etwa 6 Gruppen rausgebildet. Gibt also doch Ähnliche Geschmäcker in der Community. Da weiss Blizzard ja, was für Instanzen sie bringen sollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seeker75 (21. Mai 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> am liebsten mochte ich hdw, da haben sich immer die ganzen noobs verirrt und haben danach direkt die grp geleaved, weils ihnen zu schwer wurde....hach...das hat sich noch die spreu vom weizen getrennt^^



Blöde Äußerung,es kommt auf Skill und nicht auf geografisches Talent an.Ich verrire mich nach 3 Jahren ab und zu noch in dieser Höhle.

@Topic

Ganz klar,Stratholme.Die Atmosphäre,der Aufbau und der Loot für 60er ;P


----------



## kostik1601 (21. Mai 2010)

Zul´Farrak


----------



## Naldina (21. Mai 2010)

Blackrockdeeps natürlich. Ich würde es nichtmal als eine Instanz bezeichen viel mehr ein Gebiet wo man viele Dinge erleben und entdecken kann, und wo es nichtmal darum geht den Endboss zu erreichen ( Was zu 60er Zeiten ohnehin richtig hart war). Ich kann mich noch erinnern wo ich zum ersten mal die große Straße betrat, überall Zwerge und Elementare, hier hat man sich nicht allmächtig gefühlt, man hat versucht so viele Mobs wie möglich zu umgehen, da fast jede Gruppe eine Herausforderung war und praktisch immer die Gefahr duch Pats bestand. Einfach episch.


----------



## zerre (21. Mai 2010)

meine lieblings inis sind, ZF, HDW und der komplette schwarzfels ganz besonders BRD ,einfach wegen der ganzen storyline und dem aufbau der instanzen nicht solche 10 minuten ini wie es jetzt der Fall ist =/ . da konnte man sich wenigstens  auch mal verlaufen und der Schwierigkeitsgrad war auch richtig gut


mfg 






*Ich bin tolerant , jeder hat ein Recht auf meine Meinung *


----------



## Maschinenheath! (21. Mai 2010)

Mönsche Kloppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kloster 4 ever xD


----------



## Tascara (21. Mai 2010)

brd, strath scholo hdw und dm, sind eigentlich alle super gewesen wenn die grp gestimmt hat und einfach waren sie alle nicht damals da gehörte schon skill dazu gerade in dm für tribut run hahaah
nicht blinzeln, zu spät wipe hahaha


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Da kommen wieder alte Erinnerungen hoch. Da stand man mal mehr als 3 Stunden in der Instanz und keine Sau hat sich aufgeregt.

Heute leavt jemand nach den ersten zwei Minuten weil der Tank nicht anfaengt zu pullen.

Schade was aus dem Spiel geworden ist, aber ist schon seit langem so "scheisse".


----------



## Yeyewata (21. Mai 2010)

Ich mag so ziemlich alle Klassik-Instanzen.
Am liebsten habe ich aber Scholomance, Stratholme, Blackrock (rauf und runter *g*).
Würd auch sooo gern wieder nach Zul Gurub und AQ gehen...


----------



## Weizenmehl (21. Mai 2010)

zul farrak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tascara (21. Mai 2010)

am liebsten würde ich ja 39 leute suchen die auf 60 zocken und dann mc gehen und scholo und so bzw schon mit 58 um eq zu farmen hahahaha das wäre ja so imba
ich würde mein leben wetten wenn blizz einen classic server macht kommen alle oldskooler wie z.b. ich , und fangen dort an, sieht man uach an meinem buffed acc wie alt der ist :-P
aber die inis waren halt der hammer und nix für casuals ^^


----------



## Herzinfukked (21. Mai 2010)

ach ich liebe strath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 freue mich immer wieder wenn ich in der ini bin. bei welcher ich richtig das kotzen bekomme ist hdw und rf -.-' wie oft war ich da drin? eine millionen mal? xD


----------



## Yeyewata (21. Mai 2010)

Damals sahen die Rüstungen auch noch so richtig edel aus finde ich. Also hauptsächlich diese Klassen-Sets aus Strat, Scholo und Blackrock (T0 glaub ich... oder? Bla bla des Gläubigen etc...).


----------



## Wayne o_O (21. Mai 2010)

Also mein favorit ist definitiv strath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 liebe diese ini...hat viel atmosphäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch gut gefallen tut scholo (viel zu selten drinn, trotz spieler 1. stunde) und alle inis im Blackrock 
wie oooooft war ich mit meinem schamy UBRS ;D ich hab es geliebt, und wie oft war ich BRD um dieses
trinket vom endboss zu bekommen...hachja...und meine waffe war auch von dort (Lavagesteinshammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damals noch mit
Zaubermacht und stärke...perfekt für den enhancer ele hybrid (2h waffe + rest ele xD))

Gute alte zeit !

MFG Wayne


----------



## Indygor (22. Mai 2010)

Gnomeregan ist meine absolute Lieblingsinstanz! Die Atmosphäre einer radioaktiv verseuchten Stadt, in der noch nicht alles ausgestorben ist, erinnert an ein steampunk-postapokalyptisches Szenario eines guten alten Films. Trotz allen, die die Ini hassen, liebe ich diese!

meine Hass-Ini ist Maraudon, da beim wipe die meisten den Weg nicht kennen und müssen erst 5-10 min noch rumlaufen ((


----------



## Interminator (22. Mai 2010)

Ich bin für das scharlachrote Kloster, da man dort durch die Levelspanne schon einige Zeit ist und naja die innis gefallen mir eben auch^^


----------



## Pusillin (22. Mai 2010)

Man sollte vielleicht erstmal einige Abkürzungen klären.
DM war früher nämlich genauso eine Abkürzung für Dire Maul (Düsterbruch) wie Death Mines (Todesmienen).
Tiefschwarze Grotte ist BFD (Blackfathomdeeps) soweit ich mich erinnere.
BRD= Blackrockdeeps (Schwarzfelstiefen)
URBS/LBRS= Upper/Lower Blackrockspire (Obere/Untere Schwarzfelsspitze).


----------



## Kamaji (22. Mai 2010)

Das scharlachrote Kloster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gandosh shatt (22. Mai 2010)

retschi schrieb:


> Hiho
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




also ich fand Burg Schattenfang immer cool hab da Krümels Nudelholz bekommen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (22. Mai 2010)

gandosh schrieb:


> also ich fand Burg Schattenfang immer cool hab da Krümels Nudelholz bekommen !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann meinst du bestimmt die Todesmienen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtrose (22. Mai 2010)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Dm/Zf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Maraudon ist meine Lieblings-Ini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtrose (22. Mai 2010)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Man sollte vielleicht erstmal einige Abkürzungen klären.
> DM war früher nämlich genauso eine Abkürzung für Dire Maul (Düsterbruch) wie Death Mines (Todesmienen).
> Tiefschwarze Grotte ist BFD (Blackfathomdeeps) soweit ich mich erinnere.
> BRD= Blackrockdeeps (Schwarzfelstiefen)
> URBS/LBRS= Upper/Lower Blackrockspire (Obere/Untere Schwarzfelsspitze).



Durch die extreme EXP-Kurve kennt die inis wie BFD so gut wie keiner mehr, der nicht in classic angefangen hat - und das finde ich echt schade.


edit: wow, 22 Beiträge in 3 1/2 Jahren... o.O


----------



## LordKante (24. Mai 2010)

Scholo seit eh und je


----------



## wronny (24. Mai 2010)

Alles, was normal länger als "gewöhnlich" dauert.
Also Maraudon, die Schwarzfels Instanzen.
Das Scharlachrote Kloster wäre gut wenn das Instanzportal VOR der Wahl des "Flügels" liegen würde  (naxx like)

Von den "Quickies": Baron Run (Stratholme) > Burg Schattenfang

Gerade Herr Rivendare freut sich immer mal wieder über meinen Besuch.


----------



## Aitaro (24. Mai 2010)

alles im schwarzfels x) aber mittlerweile isset auch nur noch nen durch gerenne das einem der spaß vergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer keine zeit hat soll halt nich spielen gehen >_< .. ich meld mich auch in keiner ini mehr an wenn ich nur noch ne stunde zeit hab


----------



## Eyatrian (24. Mai 2010)

Düsterbruch ist eindeutig die stilvollste Instanz.

Einfach geil.


----------



## Altenaar (24. Mai 2010)

Ganz Klar Burg Schattenfang oder auch Zul Farrak ^^


----------



## Balord (24. Mai 2010)

Für mich ist das eindeutig das alte Stratholme. Die Instanz war sehr komplex durch die Unterteilungen in die Abschnitte, was es heute leider nicht mehr in der Form gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talidana (24. Mai 2010)

Burg Schattenfang
 War meine erste Ini und finde ich auch noch heute schön un freue mich jedesmal drauf, wenn ich mal wieder einen Twink hochspiele.

Dicht gefolgt von...

Zul Farak
 Reiten in einer Ini, die Gräber^^, das Treppenevent und der Gong mit dem man den Endboss ruft haben einfach was.

Am epischsten ist aber klar...

BRD
Die Schwarzfelstiefen sind einfach genial gemacht, tolles Design, wenn auch ein hartes Brot für den heutigen gogo-WOW-Spielerschlag. Mit Chars auf dem passenden LV steckt man da ja schon gut und gerne 3h oder mehr drin ...


----------



## Breakyou (24. Mai 2010)

Am besten fand ich Burg Schattenfang & Waffenkammer


----------



## Mindadar (24. Mai 2010)

Ich liebe Düsterbucht, weil man sich da so oft verläuft um den eingang zu finden xD


----------



## Kibachiyo (24. Mai 2010)

Schwarzfelstiefen, auch wenn dies die einzige Classic-Instanz ist, die ich bis heute nicht geschafft habe.^^

Knapp dahinter Uldaman und Schattenfang.


----------



## gradof (24. Mai 2010)

Meine liebling Classic-Instanz ist das Scharlachrote Kloster 
Das hatte einfach das gewisse Extra 

dicht gefolgt von Zul Farrak 
auf der Pyramide in den Haufen von Trollen zu hüpfen war einfach grandios


----------



## Voldemôrd (24. Mai 2010)

2 tage bevor ich auf lvl 60 angekommen wäre kam bc raus, hab also auf 60 den raidcontent nicht gesehn, erst später und beim leveln fand ich Den versunkenen Tempel super ^^


----------



## Espe89 (25. Mai 2010)

Ich finde es einfach nur schade, dass die ganzen "neuen" Leute die classic Instanzen niemals richtig kennenlernen durften! Es ging damals nicht nur darum, wie die Instanz aufgebaut war, sondern auch, wie sie zu bewäktigen war. UBRS /upper blackrockspire) war früher eine 10 bzw eine 15er Instanz (und wurde so gut wie nur im 15er Verband gemeinstert). Heutzutage läuft jeder Hanz und Franz durch sämtliche andere Instanzen ohne auch nur jemals jene kennengelernt zu haben. Es war einfach nur klasse, wie selbst zu einer normalen Instanz, in der KEIN(!!!) epic gedropped war, sich 15 randoms im TS versammelten und 2,5 Stunden in der Instanz verbracht hatten um lediglich ihr T0 Set zu vervollständigen. Es hat einfach nur Spaß gemacht, auch wenn es lästig war. Ich sehne mich nicht all zu sehr nach den alten Zeiten und bin auch keiner, der sagt "damals war WoW noch WoW", ganz im Gegenteil. Was mir fehlt ist, dass die Community einfach Leute eingeladen hat, die vom Setup passten (was damals wesentlich wichtiger war, da jede Klasse einzigartig war) und es nicht so viele dumme Leute gab, die ihre Penismeter am Laufen hatten und fucking Gearscore zum Vergleich der Penislänge herholten. Unterm Strich würd ich letztlich einfach nur sagen: Blizz!!! Bitte bitte, ich flehe euch an! Lasst den Addons keine Chance mehr! Sorgt selbst dafür, dass ihr Addons rausbringt, die in Ordnung sind und keinen Penisvergleich zulassen. Damals gab es sie nicht und alle waren sie glücklicher. Ich war damals glücklicher. Im Großen und Ganzem finde ich die jetzige Vielfalt so viel besser als damals (man kann eben selbst entscheiden, was man machen möchte, sofern die Klasse das passende Potenzial hat (Zum Tanken z.B.)), aber dennoch. Vieles ist kaputt gegangen. Cataclysm soll für Erläsung sorgen. Warten wir es ab. Hope and Pray!


----------

